#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Enlace 20Km

## jpaulogr

Boa tarde a todos!!!
Alguém com experiência com Powerbeam 400 Ac, poderia me dizer se consigo fechar um enlace de 20km passando pelo menos 30/30mb? Visada limpa, porém o sinal irá passar por cima de toda a cidade, o que deixa um pouco poluído.
Preciso fechar esse enlace para câmaras de monitoramento em uma fazenda.
Se por acaso as Powerbeam não serem suficientes, qual seria o melhor equipamento para esse caso?
Desde de já eu agradeço.

----------


## luti1901

Não usei AC ainda. Mas a PB25 em 10km acredito q uns 15 a 18 no máximo. Tenho alguns ptp em torno disso e ñ passa mais q 20mb em 10km com qualidade. Isso na linha M5.

----------


## edvandonet

> Boa tarde a todos!!!
> Alguém com experiência com Powerbeam 400 Ac, poderia me dizer se consigo fechar um enlace de 20km passando pelo menos 30/30mb? Visada limpa, porém o sinal irá passar por cima de toda a cidade, o que deixa um pouco poluído.
> Preciso fechar esse enlace para câmaras de monitoramento em uma fazenda.
> Se por acaso as Powerbeam não serem suficientes, qual seria o melhor equipamento para esse caso?
> Desde de já eu agradeço.


Caro colega, em AC não sei te dizer, mais em airmax eu digo compropriedade. Eu tenho um PTP com powerbean 400 em 19.300KM( medido no gps) e pega sinal de -82/83 e tx/rx 45MBs/50MBs e ccq de 95% em 20MHz. Uso 8 cameras e um link de internet 15MB em um sitio e roda tudo 100% através de vlan. Portanto em AC vai ficar bem mais robusto.
Lembrando que fiz o teste de tx e rx pelo proprio ubiquiti e ele deu como transmissão real 16/24 MB

----------


## jpaulogr

> Caro colega, em AC não sei te dizer, mais em airmax eu digo compropriedade. Eu tenho um PTP com powerbean 400 em 19.300KM( medido no gps) e pega sinal de -82/83 e tx/rx 45MBs/50MBs e ccq de 95% em 20MHz. Uso 8 cameras e um link de internet 15MB em um sitio e roda tudo 100% através de vlan. Portanto em AC vai ficar bem mais robusto.
> Lembrando que fiz o teste de tx e rx pelo proprio ubiquiti e ele deu como transmissão real 16/24 MB


Obrigado pela resposta, é praticamente o mesmo caso que eu tenho aqui, a questão de preço da antena pb400 para pb400ac é de 100,00R$, vejo com seu exemplo que apenas a pb400 resolveria meu problema. Agora minha pergunta é, quanto de ganho em desempenho eu conseguiria a mais com a pb400ac? Valeria a pena pagar os 100,00 a mais? Abraço.

----------


## jpaulogr

> Estou com duas litebeam nesse mesmo enlace, usei para testar a visada. Consegui um sinal de 79, ccq varia de 70/80 e conseguir 6.5/6.5mb. Então acredito que com as pb400ac eu teria um salto enorme em desempenho. Abraço amigo.


Estou com duas litebeam nesse mesmo enlace, usei para testar a visada. Consegui um sinal de 79, ccq varia de 70/80 e conseguir 6.5/6.5mb. Então acredito que com as pb400ac eu teria um salto enorme em desempenho. Abraço amigo.

----------


## edvandonet

> Obrigado pela resposta, é praticamente o mesmo caso que eu tenho aqui, a questão de preço da antena pb400 para pb400ac é de 100,00R$, vejo com seu exemplo que apenas a pb400 resolveria meu problema. Agora minha pergunta é, quanto de ganho em desempenho eu conseguiria a mais com a pb400ac? Valeria a pena pagar os 100,00 a mais? Abraço.


Sim valerá a pena, tecnologia mais nova é = qualidade melhor. Acho que AC em 10MHz vai passar o mesmo que as powerbeam 400 passa em 20MHz. Eu particularmente iria de AC

----------


## rubem

Só que AC não tem essa de funcionar com sinal péssimo tipo -70 ou -82dBm.

Se usar MCS0 a MCS7 está usando N, só existe AC com MCS8 e MCS9. E pra usar MCS8 em AC (Que não tem relação comn MCS8 em N, que é apenas MCS0 com 2 chains) precisa sinal muito bom tipo -50dBm ou mais alto (-49, -48, -47...).

30Mbps é fácil passar em 20MHz, mas 60Mbps agregado complica, porque com rádio a 20dBm e antena de 27dBi, em 20km vai ter sinal -60dBm (47dBm EIRP, menos 136dbm de perda pela distância, mais os 27dBi da outra antena), e isso é sinal que presta só pra MCS12, que só passará 60-70Mbps agregado com a 2ª zona de Fresnel limpa, senão é fácil ter sinal ok mas não ter throughput, ou hora que passar dos 50Mbps agregado o ping começar a subir pra 20ms ou mais. Aí seria caso de gastar um pouco mais e colocar antena de 30dBi num dos lados, 3dBm a mais de sinal fazem milagres! 

(Vejam que com sinal ruim é fácil ainda ter conexão em MCS8 em N (Duplo chain), o data rate nominal é 13Mbps em 20MHz então passa 7Mbps com sorte em cada sentido, mas dá pra falar fácil em 10Mbps agregado. Só que pra subir pra 20, 30, 40 ou 50Mbps agregado o sinal tem que subir MUITO)

Se não usar as modulações AC, não faz sentido comprar equipamento AC! Se vai ficar preso com sinal -60dBm só um biruta compraria equipamento AC, porque não existe como usar MCS8 ou 9, seja com 1, 2 ou 50 chains, um sinal tão baixo em 256 QAM. Só pode contar com 16 QAM, que é MCS12 em N (Ou MCS4 com 1 chain). A questão é bem simples entender, AC só existe com sinais mais altos. Em 20km vai precisar antenas de 34dBi, custam R$ 1 mil a mais, e se as bandas de N são suficientes (Com antena de 27dBi tem sinal suficiente pra N) não vejo porque gastar R$ 1 mil a mais, AC não dá NENHUMA vantagem com sinais baixos, não existe data rate alto com sinal baixo (E AC só tem data rate alto, AC só existe em MCS8 e 9. Se não tem sinal suficiente pra eles, e usar MCS7, só jogou dinheiro fora e está usando N, não AC. Ser leigo não é desculpa pra não fazer as contas e não desperdiçar dinheiro).

Se quiser upgrade em 4 ou 5 anos ainda não sei se é vantagem, duvido que CPE AC barata dure 5 anos sem queimar por raio, tem altas chances de ter que comprar outra em poucos anos igual. Pra upgrade eu optaria por rádio separado da antena de disco, seja rocket ou RB.

----------


## jpaulogr

> Só que AC não tem essa de funcionar com sinal péssimo tipo -70 ou -82dBm.
> 
> Se usar MCS0 a MCS7 está usando N, só existe AC com MCS8 e MCS9. E pra usar MCS8 em AC (Que não tem relação comn MCS8 em N, que é apenas MCS0 com 2 chains) precisa sinal muito bom tipo -50dBm ou mais alto (-49, -48, -47...).
> 
> 30Mbps é fácil passar em 20MHz, mas 60Mbps agregado complica, porque com rádio a 20dBm e antena de 27dBi, em 20km vai ter sinal -60dBm (47dBm EIRP, menos 136dbm de perda pela distância, mais os 27dBi da outra antena), e isso é sinal que presta só pra MCS12, que só passará 60-70Mbps agregado com a 2ª zona de Fresnel limpa, senão é fácil ter sinal ok mas não ter throughput, ou hora que passar dos 50Mbps agregado o ping começar a subir pra 20ms ou mais. Aí seria caso de gastar um pouco mais e colocar antena de 30dBi num dos lados, 3dBm a mais de sinal fazem milagres! 
> 
> (Vejam que com sinal ruim é fácil ainda ter conexão em MCS8 em N (Duplo chain), o data rate nominal é 13Mbps em 20MHz então passa 7Mbps com sorte em cada sentido, mas dá pra falar fácil em 10Mbps agregado. Só que pra subir pra 20, 30, 40 ou 50Mbps agregado o sinal tem que subir MUITO)
> 
> Se não usar as modulações AC, não faz sentido comprar equipamento AC! Se vai ficar preso com sinal -60dBm só um biruta compraria equipamento AC, porque não existe como usar MCS8 ou 9, seja com 1, 2 ou 50 chains, um sinal tão baixo em 256 QAM. Só pode contar com 16 QAM, que é MCS12 em N (Ou MCS4 com 1 chain). A questão é bem simples entender, AC só existe com sinais mais altos. Em 20km vai precisar antenas de 34dBi, custam R$ 1 mil a mais, e se as bandas de N são suficientes (Com antena de 27dBi tem sinal suficiente pra N) não vejo porque gastar R$ 1 mil a mais, AC não dá NENHUMA vantagem com sinais baixos, não existe data rate alto com sinal baixo (E AC só tem data rate alto, AC só existe em MCS8 e 9. Se não tem sinal suficiente pra eles, e usar MCS7, só jogou dinheiro fora e está usando N, não AC. Ser leigo não é desculpa pra não fazer as contas e não desperdiçar dinheiro).
> ...


Obrigado pela resposta meu caro.
Eu consegui sinal de 80 com duas LiteBeam que não são feitas para ptp, com as Powerbeam esse sinal não teria uma melhora significativa?
Nesse caso, seguindo a lógica que você explicou, eu vou pegar as PowerBeam 400N mesmo, até pq toda a rede será fast ethernet.
A minha dúvida maior é só essa: eu vou consegui melhorá o sinal fazendo a troca das litebeam por powerbeam? Se sim, quanto de sinal +/- eu terei ganho com essa troca?
Como um amigo respondeu, ele tem um enlance praticamente igual passando 16/24 MB.
Abraço!!!!

----------


## luti1901

Se vc não se importar com qualidade quem sabe ate consiga passar 10 a 15mb. Mas ontem a noite estava acompanhar um dos enlaces aqui.10km com 2 PB400 sem tráfego ping de 1 ou 2ms. Com tráfego de 12 a 15Mb ja subia pra 16 a 20ms. Quando vc testou com litebeam e deu taxa TX/RX de 6Mb ja da pra ter ideia que não vai ser muito fácil. Lite tem 23dbi a PB400 tem 25dbi. Então se não for alinhamento que não está perfeito vc não tera uma melhora significativa. Tenho um enlace com 23km com PB 400. Até passa 10mb mas. Ping altíssimo e o processamento das PB chega bater em 70%. Eu sempre tento fazer um enlace com uma folga Boa. Pq nunca vi alguém diminuir banda. Só vejo aumentar.

----------


## jpaulogr

> Se vc não se importar com qualidade quem sabe ate consiga passar 10 a 15mb. Mas ontem a noite estava acompanhar um dos enlaces aqui.10km com 2 PB400 sem tráfego ping de 1 ou 2ms. Com tráfego de 12 a 15Mb ja subia pra 16 a 20ms. Quando vc testou com litebeam e deu taxa TX/RX de 6Mb ja da pra ter ideia que não vai ser muito fácil. Lite tem 23dbi a PB400 tem 25dbi. Então se não for alinhamento que não está perfeito vc não tera uma melhora significativa. Tenho um enlace com 23km com PB 400. Até passa 10mb mas. Ping altíssimo e o processamento das PB chega bater em 70%. Eu sempre tento fazer um enlace com uma folga Boa. Pq nunca vi alguém diminuir banda. Só vejo aumentar.


Bem observado, e você está certo na questão de banda, que só aumenta. Se eu for usar duas rocket m5 com RocketDish o custo vai aumentar demais, e é um enlace apenas para monitoramento de câmaras e usar um roteador para conectar alguns celulares.
Vou subir um pouco mais a antena para tentar melhorar o sinal, porém pelo relevo do solo que olhei a visada está limpa, porém um dos lados está poluído, pois o sinal passa por cima da cidade onde existe uma grande quantidade de antenas. Abraço amigo!

----------


## jpaulogr

Olhem isso, uma PowerBeam com uma Rocket, 37KM:

----------


## rubem

> Obrigado pela resposta meu caro.
> Eu consegui sinal de 80 com duas LiteBeam que não são feitas para ptp, com as Powerbeam esse sinal não teria uma melhora significativa?
> Nesse caso, seguindo a lógica que você explicou, eu vou pegar as PowerBeam 400N mesmo, até pq toda a rede será fast ethernet.
> A minha dúvida maior é só essa: eu vou consegui melhorá o sinal fazendo a troca das litebeam por powerbeam? Se sim, quanto de sinal +/- eu terei ganho com essa troca?
> Como um amigo respondeu, ele tem um enlance praticamente igual passando 16/24 MB.
> Abraço!!!!


A maioria diferença terá quando melhorar o nível de sinal, -80dBm é péssimo. O problema de Litebeam é ter polarização simples, passa metade do throughput que uma CPE dupla-polarização passaria.

Essa questão de "fulano tem mesma distância e passa X Mbps" não faz sentido, porque o que MAIS importa (Depois do nível de sinal) é a ZONA DE FRESNEL, e se tem -80dbm de sinal com um par de Litebeam 23dBi configurados com potência de 18dBm devia ter sinal -69dBm em 20km. Se tem -80dBm então está perdendo 11dBm de sinal por causa de zona de Fresnel parcial! Trocar por uma CPE de dupla-polarização e maior ganho ajuda, mas com 2 CPE's de 25dBi (PBE M5 400) são só 2dBi a mais de ganho por lado, dá então 4dBm a mais de sinal (2+2=4), -76dBm ainda é um sinal bem lixo, e ainda indica problema na zona de Fresnel! Nunca vai ter throughput ótimo com zona de Fresnel parcial, teria que subir as antenas pra melhorar o sinal, em 20km com 2 antenas de 25dBi terá -63dBm (Com o rádio a 20dBm), isso é sinal suficiente pra MCS12, a 30MHz de largura passa 50Mbps half tranquilo, agregado talvez dê 110Mbps. Talvez o througput seja maior se usar MCS13, mas não tem sinal suficiente então o ping sobe, mas muitp provedor amador tem a mania de meter data rate mais alto que o nível de sinal permite, acha lindo um teste de throughput ver passar X Mbps, mas não nota o delay extra que isso insere na conexão, enquanto tiver só cliente dona de casa e empresário analfabeto funcional ninguém nota a porcaria de rede que tem. Um ptp decente não pode colocar delay extra de mais de uns 3 ou 4ms, e ptp bom mesmo mal aumenta em 2ms. Ptp com data rate alto (Pro nível de sinal) vai ter ping tipo 20-40ms, e JITTER grande (Ping de 2 a 40ms, é jitter de 38ms, é gigante pra um ptp!).

Não compare um PTP com outro, compare com o CÁLCULO, calcule digamos aqui qual o sinal que teria:
http://mayo.nuvisions.net/ubnt_link/

Seleciona digamos Rocket M5, bota potência de 18dBm (Nenhum rádio tem potência alta nos data rates altos, pra isso existe o datasheet, lá informará que o rádio só tem digamos 25dBm de potência em MCS0 ou MCS8), bota antena de 25dBi, bota 12,5 milhas (20km), bota qualquer frequência acima de uns 5700MHz, e pronto, terá o nível de sinal que deveria ter sem zona de Fresnel obstruída. O cálculo pra queda de sinal por distância é simples e indiscutível, que um rádio a 18dBm em 20km, com antenas de 25dBi, tem que ter -65dBm de sinal, isso é indiscutível, só um biruta viria com "Mas o meu PTP tem xxx dBm", não importa o que outros tem, importa o cálculo de cenário ideal, se o cálculo não bate, é porque a instalação está errada (Zona de Fresnel parcialmente obstruída é erro de instalação, colocar antena mais baixa que devia).

----------


## jpaulogr

> A maioria diferença terá quando melhorar o nível de sinal, -80dBm é péssimo. O problema de Litebeam é ter polarização simples, passa metade do throughput que uma CPE dupla-polarização passaria.
> 
> Essa questão de "fulano tem mesma distância e passa X Mbps" não faz sentido, porque o que MAIS importa (Depois do nível de sinal) é a ZONA DE FRESNEL, e se tem -80dbm de sinal com um par de Litebeam 23dBi configurados com potência de 18dBm devia ter sinal -69dBm em 20km. Se tem -80dBm então está perdendo 11dBm de sinal por causa de zona de Fresnel parcial! Trocar por uma CPE de dupla-polarização e maior ganho ajuda, mas com 2 CPE's de 25dBi (PBE M5 400) são só 2dBi a mais de ganho por lado, dá então 4dBm a mais de sinal (2+2=4), -76dBm ainda é um sinal bem lixo, e ainda indica problema na zona de Fresnel! Nunca vai ter throughput ótimo com zona de Fresnel parcial, teria que subir as antenas pra melhorar o sinal, em 20km com 2 antenas de 25dBi terá -63dBm (Com o rádio a 20dBm), isso é sinal suficiente pra MCS12, a 30MHz de largura passa 50Mbps half tranquilo, agregado talvez dê 110Mbps. Talvez o througput seja maior se usar MCS13, mas não tem sinal suficiente então o ping sobe, mas muitp provedor amador tem a mania de meter data rate mais alto que o nível de sinal permite, acha lindo um teste de throughput ver passar X Mbps, mas não nota o delay extra que isso insere na conexão, enquanto tiver só cliente dona de casa e empresário analfabeto funcional ninguém nota a porcaria de rede que tem. Um ptp decente não pode colocar delay extra de mais de uns 3 ou 4ms, e ptp bom mesmo mal aumenta em 2ms. Ptp com data rate alto (Pro nível de sinal) vai ter ping tipo 20-40ms, e JITTER grande (Ping de 2 a 40ms, é jitter de 38ms, é gigante pra um ptp!).
> 
> Não compare um PTP com outro, compare com o CÁLCULO, calcule digamos aqui qual o sinal que teria:
> http://mayo.nuvisions.net/ubnt_link/
> 
> Seleciona digamos Rocket M5, bota potência de 18dBm (Nenhum rádio tem potência alta nos data rates altos, pra isso existe o datasheet, lá informará que o rádio só tem digamos 25dBm de potência em MCS0 ou MCS8), bota antena de 25dBi, bota 12,5 milhas (20km), bota qualquer frequência acima de uns 5700MHz, e pronto, terá o nível de sinal que deveria ter sem zona de Fresnel obstruída. O cálculo pra queda de sinal por distância é simples e indiscutível, que um rádio a 18dBm em 20km, com antenas de 25dBi, tem que ter -65dBm de sinal, isso é indiscutível, só um biruta viria com "Mas o meu PTP tem xxx dBm", não importa o que outros tem, importa o cálculo de cenário ideal, se o cálculo não bate, é porque a instalação está errada (Zona de Fresnel parcialmente obstruída é erro de instalação, colocar antena mais baixa que devia).


Esse é o nível do relevo, no ponto B possuo uma torre de 10M e no ponto A uma de 7: https://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagens/revelo-jpg

Você acredita que a causa de perda de sinal seja a zona de fresnel? Obrigado e abraço!

----------


## rubem

Faz o cálculo em algum sistema que mostre a linha de visada, o Linkcalc da Intelbras ou da Ligoware é fácil usar:
http://linkcalc.intelbras.com.br/Account/login

Dando um exemplo, aqui tem a linha de visada limpa, mas a zona de Fresnel COMPLETAMENTE obstruída, deve ter uns 20% da zona de Fresnel limpa: https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...5&d=1433942562

Tá cheio de calculadora automática na web, não precisa instalar nada no escuro.

----------


## edvandonet

> Esse é o nível do relevo, no ponto B possuo uma torre de 10M e no ponto A uma de 7: https://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagens/revelo-jpg
> 
> Você acredita que a causa de perda de sinal seja a zona de fresnel? Obrigado e abraço!


Ja ia esquecendo. Tem uma ferramenta da ubiquiti chamada airlink é muito interessante pra vc ter uma ideia do relevo por onde vai passar o link. Tem duas versões eu particularmente prefiro a mais antiga. Veja la se te ajuda

----------


## jpaulogr

> Ja ia esquecendo. Tem uma ferramenta da ubiquiti chamada airlink é muito interessante pra vc ter uma ideia do relevo por onde vai passar o link. Tem duas versões eu particularmente prefiro a mais antiga. Veja la se te ajuda


Veja como ficou, exatamente com o é a situação: https://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagens/enlace-jpg

----------


## jpaulogr

> Faz o cálculo em algum sistema que mostre a linha de visada, o Linkcalc da Intelbras ou da Ligoware é fácil usar:
> http://linkcalc.intelbras.com.br/Account/login
> 
> Dando um exemplo, aqui tem a linha de visada limpa, mas a zona de Fresnel COMPLETAMENTE obstruída, deve ter uns 20% da zona de Fresnel limpa: https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...5&d=1433942562
> 
> Tá cheio de calculadora automática na web, não precisa instalar nada no escuro.


Segundo o AirLink é possível sim: https://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagens/enlace-jpg

----------


## sphreak

> Segundo o AirLink é possível sim: https://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagens/enlace-jpg


Fresnel obstruído na simulação aí...

----------


## luti1901

Uma dica importante quando for usar o airlink é se vc tiver 15m de torre coloque que tem apenas 12m, ou até menos, pq o que ele informar sempre dará a menos, quanto a potencia também, se vc informar 25 dbm ele vai te dizer que vc tera sinal -57.84 mas na real nunca vc vai conseguir esse sinal, ele ñ é 100% preciso, mas da uma boa ajuda na hora de calcular um enlace.

----------


## edvandonet

> Veja como ficou, exatamente com o é a situação: https://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagens/enlace-jpg


Fresnel obstruído. Vc terá de aumentar a altura das antenas para que nada obstrua. Ficar atento também que essa simulação só leva em conta o relevo. Construções e arvores são fatores que não são considerados nessa simulação. No ponto aonde tem a obstrução provavelmente haja arvores o que aumenta ainda mais a obstrução na pratica. Segundo a simulação a obstrução é minima e se realmente for assim, a rede ainda vai funcionar legal.

----------


## rubem

Pelo calculo teria -58dBm de sinal. Se o sinal real é -80dBm então o alinhamento está errado. Ou tem mais construções na zona de Fresnel (O que é normal, já que os mapas de relevo são dados coletados via satélite a 600km de altura, eles pegam reflexo do solo, não das casas ou árvores sobre o solo. Nesses casos tem que usar binóculo ou ir pessoalmente nos locais altos (Com GPS de mão ou no smartphone pra achar os pontos exatos) ver se não tem nada sobre o solo).

O calculo não era. Se tem sinal 20dBm mais baixo que devia, ou ter erro de alinhamento ou tem mais obstáculos na zona de Fresnel (Nunca conta com solo limpo, tem que fazer a zona de Fresnel ficar uns 5m acima do solo por precaução, e se for região de árvores lembra que umas tem fácil 15m de altura).

----------


## jpaulogr

> Pelo calculo teria -58dBm de sinal. Se o sinal real é -80dBm então o alinhamento está errado. Ou tem mais construções na zona de Fresnel (O que é normal, já que os mapas de relevo são dados coletados via satélite a 600km de altura, eles pegam reflexo do solo, não das casas ou árvores sobre o solo. Nesses casos tem que usar binóculo ou ir pessoalmente nos locais altos (Com GPS de mão ou no smartphone pra achar os pontos exatos) ver se não tem nada sobre o solo).
> 
> O calculo não era. Se tem sinal 20dBm mais baixo que devia, ou ter erro de alinhamento ou tem mais obstáculos na zona de Fresnel (Nunca conta com solo limpo, tem que fazer a zona de Fresnel ficar uns 5m acima do solo por precaução, e se for região de árvores lembra que umas tem fácil 15m de altura).


No enlace com as LiteBeam estou com uma torre de apenas 6 metros, nesse simulado que enviei eu aumentei essa torre pois pretendo fazer isso.
Agora eu baixei a frequência para 10MHz, não era pra diminuir a zona de Fresnel?

Com essas condições eu terei um melhor resultado? https://link.ubnt.com/#l=18298627796...019a8515ab8ebd

----------


## jpaulogr

Outra coisa, quero agradecer a todos pelo tempo e disposição em responder minhas perguntas na tentativa de me ajudar, realmente fico grato e obrigado a todos!!!

----------


## rubem

Tem que fazer o cálculo com o cenário real atual. pra ver o tamanho da obstrução na zona de Fresnel.

A zona de Fresnel não diminui com a largura do canal (Tanto faz usar 10MHz, 20MHz ou 40MHz) e sim com a frequência. Em 5830MHz a zona de Fresnel é alguns centímetros mais estreita que em 5660MHz mas são CENTÍMETROS, pelo cálculo o que atrapalha são METROS, não centímetros, então não tem outra solução além de erguer antena.

E o que é esse cálculo usando Rocket Prism com antena de 10dBi? Tá na cara que não tem sinal bom nisso (-68dBm é um lixo de sinal, lembra que precisa uns -55dBm se quiser throughput total com N, e uns -50dBm se quiser usar AC), sinceramente usar Rocket (Um produto caro) pra ter um lixo de sinal tipo -68dBm é maluquice, um sinal ruim desse de consegue com qualquer CPE de R$ 300. Se a zona de Fresnel for limpa como no cálculo, até com as LiteBeam atuais vai passar muito mais throughput, dá pra sonhar fácil com uns 80Mbps com elas (Mais que isso e falta processamento, por mais que tenha sinal). Se fizer o PTP atual direito já vai ter throughput muito bom, não precisa necessariamente trocar hardware (Corrige a instalação atual pra confirmar se o sinal fica como o cálculo, vai que tem umas árvores de 20m de altura na frente, descobrir isso depois de gastar R$ 2 mil em 2 CPE's novas é muito pior que descobrir depois de gastar só R$ 40 num tubo de aço de 6m pra colocar a Litebeam sobre a casa/prédio. Faça o cálculo com as litebeam (23dBi) pra ver o nível de sinal que terá (Se a zona de Fresnel ficar limpa).

----------


## jpaulogr

> Tem que fazer o cálculo com o cenário real atual. pra ver o tamanho da obstrução na zona de Fresnel.
> 
> A zona de Fresnel não diminui com a largura do canal (Tanto faz usar 10MHz, 20MHz ou 40MHz) e sim com a frequência. Em 5830MHz a zona de Fresnel é alguns centímetros mais estreita que em 5660MHz mas são CENTÍMETROS, pelo cálculo o que atrapalha são METROS, não centímetros, então não tem outra solução além de erguer antena.
> 
> E o que é esse cálculo usando Rocket Prism com antena de 10dBi? Tá na cara que não tem sinal bom nisso (-68dBm é um lixo de sinal, lembra que precisa uns -55dBm se quiser throughput total com N, e uns -50dBm se quiser usar AC), sinceramente usar Rocket (Um produto caro) pra ter um lixo de sinal tipo -68dBm é maluquice, um sinal ruim desse de consegue com qualquer CPE de R$ 300. Se a zona de Fresnel for limpa como no cálculo, até com as LiteBeam atuais vai passar muito mais throughput, dá pra sonhar fácil com uns 80Mbps com elas (Mais que isso e falta processamento, por mais que tenha sinal). Se fizer o PTP atual direito já vai ter throughput muito bom, não precisa necessariamente trocar hardware (Corrige a instalação atual pra confirmar se o sinal fica como o cálculo, vai que tem umas árvores de 20m de altura na frente, descobrir isso depois de gastar R$ 2 mil em 2 CPE's novas é muito pior que descobrir depois de gastar só R$ 40 num tubo de aço de 6m pra colocar a Litebeam sobre a casa/prédio. Faça o cálculo com as litebeam (23dBi) pra ver o nível de sinal que terá (Se a zona de Fresnel ficar limpa).


Esse aqui é exatamente meu cenário atual, altura e antenas LiteBeam, no airlink ficou com sinal de 67, porém estou com sinal de 80.
https://link.ubnt.com/#l=da07798fa18...f3206f07e8b3b8

Obrigado, vou manter as LiteBeam e fazer uma torre de 15 metros estaiada, creio que será o suficiente para passar a banda que preciso.

----------


## rubem

O sinal no cálculo é -58dBm. Leve em conta sempre o mais baixo, ignore o mais alto.

Mas nota que nos 2 locais que a zona de Fresnel é parcial, são uns 500m em cada um, DUVIDO que nesses 1000m de cidade não tenha um casa de 2 andares, com 8m de altura atrapalhando muito mais a zona de Fresnel do que o mapa de relevo diz (Lembra, isso é mapa coletado por satélite usando reflexo de RF também conhecido como radar, as ondas de rádio do radar refletem só em objetos muito massivos, tipo o SOLO, esses radares não pegam com nada de precisão uma casa comum de telhado de amianto, porque olhando de cima (Onde o satélite passa) uma parede de 8m de altura é um objeto insignificante de 10m de largura! Um muro olhando de cima não é nada, mas olhando de lado é gigante.

Veja no mapa, o ponto: Fresnel height -4,24m Ou seja, nesse caso tem SOLO ocupando 4,24m da zona de Fresnel. Se tem SOLO ocupando 4m, deve ter mais 5 ou 6m ocupado por CASAS (Que não aparecem em mapa de relevo, exceto se forem lajes maciças que refletem RF igual uma pedra reflete) ou ÁRVORES, e árvore com 6m é arvore PEQUENA! 

Enfim, tá muito claro que que mal tem 30% da zona de Fresnel livre, como eu disse não conte com nada livre a menos de 6m acima do solo, a zona de Fresnel está 4m pra dentro do solo, mas devia estar 6m pra CIMA dele, ou seja, na prática provavelmente vai precisar subir essa linha de visada em uns 8 ou 10m pra ter throughput bom (Ter 10% da zona de Fresnel obstruída não é o fim do mundo, só lembra que mapa de relevo NÃO mostra todas as obstruções, ele mostra o SOLO, não mostra as construções humanas e árvores sobre o solo, e essas coisas atrapalham TANTO quanto o solo!).

Vai nesses locais altos que o mapa aponta (Já que é cidade, vai na rua), usa o smartphone pra ver o local, e pega a altitude, se ver a mesma altitude do mapa (Prefiro o Linkcalc porque ao navegar pelo mapa ele mostra a altitude onde o mouse está) é só olhar a altura das casas nessa rua, se tem casa pequena de 4m de altura então de cara não tem 4m obstruindo a zona de Fresnel e sim 8m. Se tá na cidade isso é fichinha, perto de fazer PTP em fazenda e ter que ir com facão abrindo picada no cerrado até chegar num ponto alto pra conferir se o mapa de relevo está preciso (Aqui é normal ele errar 2 a 5 metros na altitude, comparado com GPS de mão de alta precisão), pega a moto e vai nesses pontos altos conferir os dados e ver que tipo de construção tem, vai gastar 1% do tempo que gastei no último PTP de 30km que fiz numa fazenda...

----------

